# Fueling Up And Trip Planning



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

As we prepare for our next camping advanture, I have a question for you all. We will be traveling from DC to Ocean City, New Jersey; about 430 some miles. I'm pretty sure I won't be able to make it on one tank of diesel fuel. Is there a simple solution to search for truck stops along a given route? I'm assuming a truck stop would be a lot easier to re-fuel at vs. typical gas station. How do you refuel without unhitching???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Most filling stations along the highway are large enough to allow you to get in/out.

You can us Google to map you route and then ask it to pin gas stations.

Why would you want to unhook?


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Just to add, I use Google and type in "truck stops". All the Love's, Flyin J's etc come up...

JR


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Washington, DC to Ocean City, NJ is not 430 miles. We live in Baltimore and it's about 125 miles from Baltimore. Figure 175 miles from DC to OC, NJ. Mapquest agrees.

Maybe you can make without refueling if you start with a full tank. At 10 mpg, it would take 18 gallons or so to do it.

Have fun!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

A very good book to have is, "THE NEXT EXIT" or "EXIT NOW". These books list all businesses at the exit, Diesel and gas, police, medical, food and stores. These also list the fuel stops that are truck/ rv accessible. Pick one up makes life a lot easier.

kevin


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have one of these pocket guides. At just 6 bucks shipped to your door, how could you go wrong. I have found it accurate and helpful in planning fuel stops. I have also found this website to be helpful in the planning stage.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You should have enough to make it. The main thing to do is preplan. I have never got stuck while getting gas. I have had to wait to fill up so cars can move cause I take up the whole fill lane, both pumps cause of my length. I usually stick with the pumps on the end, they tend to be bigger. With diesel those pumps are on the outside or the outer island anyhow. Truck stops are a breeze, just watch the kids so they dont get run over. The big trucks CAN NOT see over the hood for a good 10 feet and they will run you over, be carefull. In Jersey they also fill your truck for you, state law. I ran into some Jersey folks in Williamsburg last week and they were waiting for someone to pump there gas. I told them "welcome to Virginia, we pump our own gas"....they were suprised, I guess they never leave Jersey?????


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Chief, getting ride of the TT on Tuesday for a 09 Cougar 316 QBS. Feel free to stop-by. Hautevus thanks for the correction







, I switched the numbers in my head (miles vs. hours).







Should be able to make it no problem.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Second the thought about truck stops. You should find plenty along your route. One alternative is to get an auxiliary tank. Given that Silverados have such a small fuel tank and my dislike for driving around busy gas stations while towing, I've made plans to get a 37 gallon auxiliary tank. Should give me a full day of driving, allowing me to un-hook the camper and get fuel at a regular gas station.

Did I mention I really dislike towing around busy gas stations? Plus, gives me the opportunity to do some mods on the truck!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just like towing and backing up, Gas stations aren't that bad once you get practiced. I don't plan fuel stops or anything like that. When the tank gets below 1/2 I start watching billboards for truck stop ads (they give you plenty of warning). Then if it gets to 1/4 I just find an exit advertising gas and get off. I've only once had to get back on and go up to the next exit.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Just like towing and backing up, Gas stations aren't that bad once you get practiced. I don't plan fuel stops or anything like that. When the tank gets below 1/2 I start watching billboards for truck stop ads (they give you plenty of warning). Then if it gets to 1/4 I just find an exit advertising gas and get off. I've only once had to get back on and go up to the next exit.


X2. I just pull up to the pump and fill up! I try to use the outside lane on the right-most pump, so as to keep my fridge flame far away and on the opposite side of the truck from the pump and gas cap. (That puts the fridge flame on the opposite side of the trailer from the pump and about 30 feet away.)

As far as unhitching when refueling is concerned - why? We just got back from a vaction in the Black Hills. We traveled 950 miles in three days, stopping at two KOA campgrounds along the way. They had nice level pull-thru sites and we never unhitched the trailer either night. We hooked up at home and unhitched when we arrived at the Custer SD KOA. Very easy trip! (I do unplug the trailer from the truck, raise the tongue until trailer is level, put down the stab jacks, then hook up water and electric - and we're campin'!) Did the same thing on the way home, except we covered the return trip in two days. (Had to get our DD back in time for the first summer Marching Band practice.)

Mike


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Just like towing and backing up, Gas stations aren't that bad once you get practiced. I don't plan fuel stops or anything like that. When the tank gets below 1/2 I start watching billboards for truck stop ads (they give you plenty of warning). Then if it gets to 1/4 I just find an exit advertising gas and get off. I've only once had to get back on and go up to the next exit.


+1, although i don't start looking for a gas station that sells diesel until i hit ~ 1/4 tank. i just completed a 1600 mile trip between virginia, new york, and vermont with no planned stops between destinations, we found gas stations and campgrounds/walmart as needed.


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

We did 3,300 mile trip in July, with a 26 gal tank emptying at 10 MPG rate. No planning of stops...best bets are truck stops like everyone said, next best is any exit advertising 2 or more brands. If you can see at least one station before taking the exit ramp then go for it. If none are in visible wait for the next exit if you're not on fumes. I tend to avoid any exit that seems to have mall(s) offering tons of retail - too crowded.

If there are two exits for one route consider waiting ie Exit 24A is route 9 South, exit 24B is Route 9 North. These *can* be trickier to get turned around to your original route, and you may pick the south direction when the nearest gas is on the north side. I guess it's amazing I ever got gas!

We also have gps where you can display gas on your route (within up to 50 miles) and see driving directions to each ie how far from the exit. Operating the gps like this is best left to a co-pilot, not the driver!

Worst experience I had was exiting in New Jersey, there was an exit with single gas offering, Pilot. I figured ok it's a big 'truck stop' style station. Next thing I know the signs have me getting back on the highway in the OPPOSITE direction, then a left exit across 2 lanes at rush hour! Yeah right. 5 miles out to next exit, turn around, then 5 miles back. Gotta love NJ.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bakerman said:


> We also have gps where you can display gas on your route (within up to 50 miles) and see driving directions to each ie how far from the exit. Operating the gps like this is best left to a co-pilot, not the driver!


What kind of GPS do you have? I like my Garman, although it has led me astray a time or two. Perhaps I already have that capability but just don't know it. Displaying gas stations would be a nice feature, because I also have that stupid GM 26 gal. tank and my 6.0 L gasser burns it at about 8.5 mpg!







It pulls like a champ - but it is thirsty!!

Mike

BTW - When I drove in Belgium on two different work trips this year, I rented an Audi A4 from Hertz. (2.0 L twin turbo diesel wth 6-speed manual tranny - nice car!) I also rented the Hertz branded "Never Lost" system by Garmin. Although I speak and read a little French, that baby was valuable! And it had a very cool feature - it displayed the speed limit in one corner (I don't know 120 kph!) and would warn you if you were speeding. It would also warn you of upcoming stationary and mobile cameras that clock your speed and take your photo - the ticket could be waiting when you return the car. And no, I had no tickets,


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Mike, I have a TomTom 920, it's a couple years old so there's newer models available. Likely your Garmin has similar feature (POI or point of interest), but like any device it may not be intuitive. I like the tomtom overall, but esp if towing I review other maps first to get a good idea where I'm going.


----------

